# Hallowee at Comic-Con San Dieago 2012



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Wish you all the best at SDCC! I've never attended, but hear that it's crazy out there. (I mainly stick with comic book conventions in PA, NJ, NY.)


----------

